# Severe error



## tsunami (Sep 21, 2003)

OK, problems this morning. 
My networking died on one zippered TiVO. All else worked fine at the time.
So I ended up fdisking the drive, installing the 6.2 image and running zipper.
Put it in, got the green screen "severe error" message.
Ran fdisk again, put the image back on without zippering it. Same thing, severe error.
What should I assume coupled with the fact that it worked fine except for networking right before I reimaged the drive.
I'm assuming if the drive was bad it would have problems in the PC as well.

MORE INFO
OK, put the recently reimaged drive in my other TiVO using different IDE cable and got same error.
Obvious answer you have a bad image, but note: I used two different CD's with different images because I assumed that might be the case when it happened the first time.


----------



## rbautch (Feb 6, 2004)

tsunami said:


> OK, problems this morning.
> My networking died on one zippered TiVO. All else worked fine at the time.
> So I ended up fdisking the drive, installing the 6.2 image and running zipper.
> Put it in, got the green screen "severe error" message.
> ...


Search the forums for "gsod" for more info. The green screen is a corrupted mfs database, and the start of it's internal process to repair it. Did you let the green screen finish it's checks/repairs?


----------



## tsunami (Sep 21, 2003)

rbautch said:


> Search the forums for "gsod" for more info. The green screen is a corrupted mfs database, and the start of it's internal process to repair it. Did you let the green screen finish it's checks/repairs?


The green screen only stays up for a few seconds and then goes back to Powering Up. It does not just sit there where I assume it could repair itself.
This is the 3rd time this drive has done this. 
Note, it is a 300G drive but was running great for a few months until I lost the network and reimaged it.
I put in a 250G and it works fine.


----------



## captain_video (Mar 1, 2002)

There's no need to run fdisk on the drive or otherwise format it in any way. This is done automatically whenever a Tivo image is restored to a drive.


----------



## tsunami (Sep 21, 2003)

captain_video said:


> There's no need to run fdisk on the drive or otherwise format it in any way. This is done automatically whenever a Tivo image is restored to a drive.


Thanks for that tip, that is a time saver.


----------

